# Missed call from Private Number - possible to track?



## highly

Hi

I got 2 missed calls last night at 3am from a private number - is it possible at all to trace who called me??

I called Vodafone and they said no but anyone know of any way to get round this?

It's happened several times recently and it's driving me mad at this stage!

Thanks


----------



## demoivre

AFAIK if you make a formal complaint to the guards they can get it traced.


----------



## GA001

demoivre said:


> AFAIK if you make a formal complaint to the guards they can get it traced.


 
They won't be able to tell you who called you, but if you make a formal complaint to the Gardai, then will in turn ask for your consent to track all your calls in conjunction with eircom. (Malicious / nuisance calls department)

You will be given a log sheet and asked to take the details, you will then submit this back to eircom and the Gardai will update you on the matter.

I mean you won't able to tell who called you recently, only when this / if this happens again.

Unless you know someone who works in the telecommunications industry at engineer / technical level.


----------



## Welfarite

highly said:


> It's happened several times recently and it's driving me mad at this stage!


 
Why? Can you not switch off your phone at night time? It may be a wrong number dialled by a drunk trying to remember their long lost lover's number.


----------



## highly

I might have to turn my phone off! I generally sleep through it though!

It's just annoying - I think that someone has the wrong number - i have no idea who else it could be! 

Anyway, if there's nothing I can do, there's nothing I can do.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Welfarite

Yeah, possibly somebody juxtaposed digits when saving a number or something. I know I've sent texts to wrong numbers and thoughtfully got message back telling me so.


----------



## Blueberry08

highly said:


> Hi
> 
> I got 2 missed calls last night at 3am from a private number - is it possible at all to trace who called me??



I had the same problem a few months ago, calls in the middle of the night from a private number. It went on for three or four nights and then stopped, no problems since. Turns out my neighbour was having the same trouble. It's probably unlikely it was a drunk )), I'd guess it was yet another scam. Unless it was my neighbour!


----------



## runner

Some of these might be computer generated marketing calls from abroad. They come up as missed calls when there is no operator free to pick it up at their end to try and sell you something!


----------



## steph1

I posted on this subject a while back as I was getting nuisance calls from a private number but the phone company said that I must go through the gardai if I wanted to get it traced.  Its stopped now but to be honest I get a lot of calls from private numbers or on the house phone it comes up as witheld.

Why do people do this?  Is it that they are afraid that if their name comes up that the person they are phoning might not want to talk to them and wont answer the call : )

Or is it that when for example a person gets a new phone and they dont bother to change the settings to enable their number to be sent when they call.


----------



## shesells

For the same reason people have ex-directory landlines I suppose.

Personally I display my number when I call my friends and hide it for business calls or acquaintances. Our landline is ex-directory because of both of our jobs.


----------



## Ash

Isn't there a prefix that you can use to display or not display your number when making a call?
141 or 142?  Can't remember which.


----------



## S.L.F

If you have your number hidden permanently then dial 142 plus number you're dialing and your number will show up on caller I.D.
If your number normally shows up then dial 141 plus the number your dialing and it won't show up on caller I.D.


----------



## eggerb

Ash said:


> Isn't there a prefix that you can use to display or not display your number when making a call?
> 141 or 142? Can't remember which.


 
Very easy to mix them up so think of them this way:
141 (think of the lastdigit , 1) = 1 party knows the number (the caller);
142 (think of the last digit, 2) = 2 parties know the number.

Works for me, it might mak no sense to others!


----------



## S.L.F

eggerb said:


> Very easy to mix them up so think of them this way:
> 141 (think of the lastdigit , 1) = 1 party knows the number (the caller);
> 142 (think of the last digit, 2) = 2 parties know the number.
> 
> Works for me, it might mak no sense to others!



Clever!!!


----------

